# High and Low Newton Hanzard farms co Durham April 2008



## dave (Apr 23, 2008)

came across these derelict farm houses not far from Sedgfield it would appear they have been empty for quite a few years as they were both in pretty bad condition though i dont know how long they have stood empty. The upper floors were bad so be careful if anyones planning a visit.






this is high newton.










out house




















I spotted low newton from high newton a short distance away so had a look here too and in similar condition.










as you can see dodgy floors





this fire place was in suprisingly good condition.









finally some out buildings at low newton.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Farmhouses are something I'm really interested in and these are really nice buildings. Love the red brick and that fireplace...it's amazing. Good stuff!


----------

